# Just a bit of a gripe.



## Swifty (Feb 2, 2015)

Here's something that I want to get off my chest, there are a couple of members who post a lot of replies to members questions, get very upset when members have a different opinion, even to the stage of abuse. Or they waffle on about how it should be done as it was 60 years ago. 

Now I don't ever recall seeing anything that they have made, put here in a build or pictures of finished items. They have so much talent, skill and information perhaps it would be nice to see what they have made as a hobby, not something that they made whilst employed and paid to do it.

I don't want to upset anyone, but if a new member asks a question and gets a reply like some of the ones lately, it may scare them off forever from this site.

Paul.


----------



## hitandmissman (Feb 2, 2015)

I have been a member here for a few years and I look at this site everyday. You very seldom see anything I have made for that very reason. I am self taught and make a lot of mistakes but love the hobby so just don't put anything on and I try to never make a bad remark about anything.


----------



## Swifty (Feb 3, 2015)

Hitandmissman, I would be very happy to see any comments from you, and I would be even happier to see things that you have made. Self taught is great, and everybody makes mistakes, so don't feel alone there, mistakes are a way of learning things. Any finished models are always admired by other members, even if they are your first basic engine.

People should be encouraged and guided in the correct direction, preferably with an explanation of why that way is better.

Paul.


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree Paul, although I must admit to trepidation every time I upload photos, thinking about them being compared to parts made by master craftsmen. I have received much useful info from suggestions on how to improve my results and I recommend all builders post their builds. 

Virtually all the meager skills I possess in machining have come from this forum and the web, with the majority absorbed through looking at pics and reading descriptions of others' builds. Given two opposing suggestions from two members I will normally follow the advice of the proven builder rather than a 'keyboard warrior'.

Generally I think most members here are helpful and knowledgeable, but I totally get the point you're making and applaud you for it.


----------



## Swifty (Feb 3, 2015)

Cogsy, I would hazard a guess and say that the majority of models are made by everyday people who had careers in anything but the metal trades. I'm absolutely amazed by the 18 cylinder radial recently finished, but I'm equally amazed by the simple wobblers made by self taught members. I have never seen a members finished model critisized, it should only be praised and they should be encouraged to attempt other things.

However, members should also be encouraged to join in and suggest things, their ideas are always welcome, but when they get upset and say things like "I told you how to do it, if you don't do it my way, your wrong" followed by nasty emoticons, that's when it irritates me. There are always several ways to arrive at the same destination, and no one can always say which way is correct.

Paul.


----------



## Theclockworks (Feb 3, 2015)

I've been on the end of this  abuse not very nice. I have put pictures up of several engines.


----------



## gus (Feb 3, 2015)

We want more participants to post their very first attempt at engine building into the HMEM and not to drive them away.Tubal Cain's Oscillating Steam Engine is difficult to make by a beginner who has never been to trade school or perhaps people like Gus who has to salvage his Trade School Skills learned 55 years ago and gone rusty.
Getting the inlet and exhaust port holes to align is tough on a first timer. Centre punching on the cross hair is hit and miss. Drilling spot on is also hit and miss. When a brand new beginner joins HMEM and ask questions and need good advice,we want to help and not drive him away with unkind remarks. Since joining HMEM in 2004 as a very raw beginner, Forum Members have been very kind and helpful. Thanks Guys.

Paul. I am with you.I stand by you.


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 3, 2015)

Just a note to those people who are maybe a little ashamed of their efforts.

No matter who they are, everyone on here had to start at the beginning, and making exactly the same mistakes as you are most probably doing now, so by you showing your booboos and mistakes, it just might help someone else to avoid the same problem. When I was posting a lot on here, I hoped my warts and all posts helped maybe a few people not to make the same mistakes as I did.
I have nearly 50 years of model engineering under my belt, and I still only know at most 1% of what there is to know, so all these so called 'wizards', I doubt very much if they know much more than myself. So there is no need to apologise to anyone about your efforts, if you are happy with them, then, I am sure, anyone on here that is worth their salt will be happy for you to show them.

John


----------



## kvom (Feb 3, 2015)

Well said John.  I can say that I learned more from you about modeling than probably anyone else.  Hope you'll start posting again as your ideas are always worthwhile.


----------



## bazmak (Feb 3, 2015)

I agree,i think we have an idea who you are commenting on.Although it is easy to see thru the sarcasm and tongue in cheek wit it is still upsetting and all it does is put people off who want to join in.I personally can live with it as i can be  grumpy at times,but it would be difficult for newbies who have a lot to learn
That should be the motto of this forum.Lots to Learn


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 3, 2015)

Kvom,
I am actually getting my whole shop up and running again and will be doing a lot of projects, both large and small.
Unfortunately, I will post only a small amount of them on here purely because, as you know from before, I used to use picture rich posts embedded into the text to explain things, on here now, that can't be done, so my style of information giving won't be any use on here because of that, people will just get confused about which link to a picture goes with what bit of text.
But I will still be giving written help if I can.

John


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 3, 2015)

Blogwitch said:


> I used to use picture rich posts embedded into the text to explain things, on here now, that can't be done,


 
If you use a PC rather than a tablet (I'm not sure about those) and an external host (like photobucket or the like) you can embed pictures into text. If you have a look at my thread http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=23707 you can see I've done that. In fact I do it all the time. If this is what you're after and you need help to work it out just give me a shout and I'll be happy to help.


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 3, 2015)

Cogsy, went to that post and all I could see were links that opened another page, not what I was after at all.
Have a look at this and you will see what I mean.
http://www.modelenginemaker.com/index.php?topic=416.0

John


----------



## GailInNM (Feb 3, 2015)

John, 
It sounds like you are not seeing what the rest of us are seeing.  It may be we have to work on your profile setting for photos.
I have attached a snip of part of the first two photos in Cogsy;s link. Is this not what you are seeing?
Gail in NM


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 4, 2015)

I followed your link John and that's exactly what I see on my thread as well. It does seem to be a setting on your end (possibly in your profile settings as Gail suggests). I'll have a poke around in the options and see what I can dig up.


----------



## /// (Feb 4, 2015)

John, do you see any images at all?
I wonder if the following option is not set?

And yes, I'm aware of the irony, posting images Rof}
You did say you can click them to view them.


----------



## /// (Feb 4, 2015)

Actually, while thinking of the irony of the above and your mention of images opening in a new window, I remembered this option, also worth checking.....
Mine is set to "_Default (Enlarge in same window)"_
The two white boxes immediately below that option remain blank in my settings.


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 4, 2015)

That's the only option I can find for displaying images as well (although I found it through a different sub-menu, but it's the same option).

Edit - crossed posts with you Simon. I don't have that option enabled so the forum shows the resized pic in the thread then then larger one in the same window when I click on it. If all else is OK, I think images should still display in the thread regardless of whether the resize option is selected or not. I still think you nailed it in your first post.


----------



## /// (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes the first option is in two places, you would have seen it just above the second (open in new window) option? ;D

Oh, sorry Al, I just realized I didn't give you my number for the delrin/acetal offcut.... 0448 074 375
If you're anywhere around Canning Vale anytime on a weekday, or Rockingham on a weekend, give me a buzz. Or I can deliver if it's not too far from same.


----------



## Theclockworks (Feb 4, 2015)

Name and shame then we will know who to avoid.


----------



## Swifty (Feb 4, 2015)

Theclockworks said:


> Name and shame then we will know who to avoid.



I don't think that's the right way to do things. I didn't set out to embarrass anyone or get them upset, just venting a gripe. When I see comments that I consider unjust, not warranted, completely irrelevant or pushing their way as the only way, I get hot under the collar. Everyone is entitled to comment, but they should consider the comments of others as well.

Paul.


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks gents, Simons fix did the job, now I can get back to posting.

John


----------



## Cogsy (Feb 4, 2015)

Good news John. Now I need to go and order myself 2 cheap dial indicators


----------



## pkastagehand (Feb 4, 2015)

Where I work I have heard comments about what a great carpenter/builder I am (this is a college theater scene shop I manage).  What they don't know is how many mistakes I made to get there because one definition of a good carpenter is that he can quickly hide his mistakes.

I haven't got a build going at the moment or I would post some pics...well, I do have a pennsy A3 in 3/4" scale that I've been working on for years but haven't done anything to speak of for the last few.

As to model IC engines, the comments of many in this thread have been right on.  Getting valves to seat, etc.  I have never gotten my Lil Brother to run more than a few seconds.  I worked on big ones and could get them going but small hit and miss I don't quite know how to trouble shoot.  Is it ignition or fuel...  So I putter with it a while and get frustrated and then drop it for another year or few years.

So you beginners hang in there and post and ask questions and suggest things and ignore flames.  Flames are the natural byproduct of "internal combustion".

Paul (from MI, USA)


----------



## deverett (Feb 4, 2015)

Will Rogers had some good sayings, three of which are quite pertinent to this thread:

1. Never miss a good chance to shut up.

2. A man only learns in two ways: one by reading, and the other by association with smarter people.

3. Good judgement comes from experience, and a lot of that comes from bad judgement.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## oily (Feb 4, 2015)

long time looking and enjoy all the builds you guys do you all have helped me to get better as go. keep up the good work and I will keep looking and enjoying all of it.


----------



## mu38&Bg# (Feb 4, 2015)

"How people treat you is their _karma_; how _you react_ is yours." - Wayne Dyer

All forums have these issues. It used to bother me when somebody just needed to be "that guy" or just had to show how smart they were, or weren't. I'm over it. If the person is actually asking for help and I have some to offer, I do. If I honestly think my input is beneficial, I post. If I had more time to read and comment on new members' projects I would.

I think that for every one of "those people" you have 10-20 who are supportive on most forums. That ratio is much higher here. Encouraging and responding to newbies will make them feel at home.

Some of those who are difficult on forums are just that way, but some are going through tough times. Forum rules and moderators should sort that out if it becomes an issue.

Greg


----------

